# Most Shootable(easily accurate)Handgun for a CCW?



## chemclay (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi all. I currently have and shoot a HK P2000, P99 AS, and Sig P229 all in 9mm. I would like to stay with 9mm, but have avoided strikers for safety concerns; however, I am now open to all suggestions(can't fit into Glock)and learning curves to help tighten my groups and improve shootability.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any handgun you choose will be inherently more accurate than you are.
Accuracy is not the issue. Comfort in your hands is the real issue.

Try to find a gun store or range which rents-out pistols for you to try.
Rent time on as many different guns as you can afford, shoot them all, and take careful notes.
(Don't try more than five guns per session, or you'll wear yourself out.)
When you're done, go home and read your notes.
From that, choose the next pistol to buy.
.


----------



## chemclay (Sep 25, 2019)

Steve
I whole heartedly agree. I need to rephrase my question to which strikers can be carried with confidence for safety?


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Try out a K Frame S&W, I know it's not a 9 MM but is easy to shoot, much easier than any Semi I've tried.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

chemclay said:


> Steve
> I whole heartedly agree. I need to rephrase my question to which strikers can be carried with confidence for safety?


As long as you keep your finger off the trigger, all of them.

If Glocks are not your thing, you may want to go with HK's VP9 or VP9 SK. With the VP9 SK you can use the same magazines as it's full size brother the VP9 sans finger extension. It comes with a flush fitting 10 round magazine as well as a 10 round magazine with a finger extension. They also make a 13 and a 15 round magazine that have spacers with a molded in finger extensions. Specifically for those guns. The VP9SK is the Sub Kompact version of the VP9. The VP series also come with interchangeable backstraps and palm swells that you can adjust to fit your hand.

I have both Glock's and HK's. Although Glock's are great guns, HK's are so much better. I only wish they made their VP series in .45ACP.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Glocks never fit so I went with a Springfield.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Like already said, you are the only one who can answer that.
I like Glock, but use the 23. I don't like the smaller ones because the grip and heel are not compatible. LostWife has a XDM, and I love the thing. She stopped trying to steal my 23. LOL I noted this to say, beware the tiny pistols. Some find them convenient. A gun isn't comfortable, it is comforting. A wise man told me that a long time ago
Find a range that will rent and try some out. Springfield just debut the Hellcat, or something like that. I know people love to hate Taurus, but thir G2 has been a performer for them. Ruger makes a Security9, and it is close to a G19 size, as in mid size.
I conceal that size daily. No worries, summer or winter. Shorts or suit, it just works, but requires a little effort to start, now it is an afterthought, if that much.
Happy shopping.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> Glocks never fit so I went with a Springfield.
> View attachment 17502


I've got 5 of them. The XD9 and XD40 I've never fired yet. They look like double decker buses. The XDS .45 Mod 2 feels great, better than the two tone first generation XDS .45 with it's cheese grater grips, however it's been unreliable from day one. Unlike the first generation XDS .45 and XDM .45 that worked right outta' the box. I've put a coupla' hundred rounds out of those without any issues whatsoever. Springfield does make nice guns though and are well made. But they're no HK.

I don't like plastic triggers. HK's, Glock's, XDS and XDM .45's have them. I don't know, they always felt like they were gonna' break? I ended up changing them all with aftermarket anodized aluminum. The XD9 and XD40 have steel. I don'y know why Springfield didn't have them on all their guns?


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 21, 2018)

Pistol Pete said:


> Try out a K Frame S&W, I know it's not a 9 MM but is easy to shoot, much easier than any Semi I've tried.


Nice


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I like 40's but with Springfield the 9 and 40 share the same dimensions, but the 9 has more ammo capacity. I recommend a XD9 SC Mod 2 for a double stack and XDS9 for a single stack.


----------



## laflaone (May 8, 2018)

I have had one of the new Mossberg MC1sc 9mm pistols for some months now. I have come to like it a lot. I like the quality, grip(with the 7 round pinky extension mag) and the accuracy. See if your range has one, and try it out.


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

desertman said:


> As long as you keep your finger off the trigger, all of them.
> 
> If Glocks are not your thing, you may want to go with HK's VP9 or VP9 SK. With the VP9 SK you can use the same magazines as it's full size brother the VP9 sans finger extension. It comes with a flush fitting 10 round magazine as well as a 10 round magazine with a finger extension. They also make a 13 and a 15 round magazine that have spacers with a molded in finger extensions. Specifically for those guns. The VP9SK is the Sub Kompact version of the VP9. The VP series also come with interchangeable backstraps and palm swells that you can adjust to fit your hand.
> 
> ...


+1 for the VP9. I owned Glocks and hated their ergos. I also had the same concerns about their safety and could never get comfortable with them. The VP is much more comfortable and the grip panels can be arranged with 27 possible configurations. Even though it is a striker W/O safety, I have adjusted to it and fewer safety concerns.

I rotate it with my HK P30, which is in the decocker W/safety and even seems to feel very slightly better in my hand. It makes for safer loading and unloading in the house because the slide can be racked with the safety on. You might consider this model as well. With HK's new pricing, they can be had for less than a Sig and about the same as a CZ.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

desertman said:


> I've got 5 of them. The XD9 and XD40 I've never fired yet. They look like double decker buses. The XDS .45 Mod 2 feels great, better than the two tone first generation XDS .45 with it's cheese grater grips, however it's been unreliable from day one. Unlike the first generation XDS .45 and XDM .45 that worked right outta' the box. I've put a coupla' hundred rounds out of those without any issues whatsoever. Springfield does make nice guns though and are well made. But they're no HK.
> 
> I don't like plastic triggers. HK's, Glock's, XDS and XDM .45's have them. I don't know, they always felt like they were gonna' break? I ended up changing them all with aftermarket anodized aluminum. The XD9 and XD40 have steel. I don'y know why Springfield didn't have them on all their guns?
> View attachment 17503
> View attachment 17504


I put Talon grip tape on my older XDS, the rubberized on the XDS40 and XDS9, and the granular (Sandpaper) on the 45. The 45 was carried for a couple of years and that sandpaper was worn down, and while it had wear and tear it still provider a more comfortable but sure all weather grip. The rubberized versions really soften those 'gator treads' of the older XDS and XDM's and makes the gun a lot easier to live with. The wife squawks at the granular and loves the rubberized so I don't use the granular as much as I like.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Keeping your finger off the trigger !!!!!
NO SHIT SHERLOCK ,
HOW ABOUT ALL OTHER OBJECTS OFF THE TRIGGER AS WELL 
Teehee, lol

The holster is the main component of safety, when carrying strikers with a round chambered .


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How do you prevent shiff from getting on your fingers when wiping your arse? 
Obviously, by keeping your finger off the shiff. 
Don't use The NY Times , it's very easy to poke a hole in their story.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

chemclay said:


> Hi all. I currently have and shoot a HK P2000, P99 AS, and Sig P229 all in 9mm. I would like to stay with 9mm, but have avoided strikers for safety concerns; however, I am now open to all suggestions(can't fit into Glock)and learning curves to help tighten my groups and improve shootability.


If you're doing any target shooting for self defense purposes, I strongly suggest practicing some point and shooting time without using the sights. 
You may be in a situation that calls for who shoots first wins.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> If you're doing any target shooting for self defense purposes, I strongly suggest practicing some point and shooting time without using the sights.
> You may be in a situation that calls for who shoots first wins.


I practice that at times. Problem is, I have to wait until nobody is at the range I belong to....they get testy if your not doing "standard" range practice.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

chemclay said:


> Hi all. I currently have and shoot a HK P2000, P99 AS, and Sig P229 all in 9mm. I would like to stay with 9mm, but have avoided strikers for safety concerns; however, I am now open to all suggestions(can't fit into Glock)and learning curves to help tighten my groups and improve shootability.


Springfield XDE in 9 MM is hammer fired. I don't own one but those that do really seem to like them.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> If you're doing any target shooting for self defense purposes, I strongly suggest practicing some point and shooting time without using the sights.
> You may be in a situation that calls for who shoots first wins.


I do this with my Laserlyte laser cartridge and 2" x 2" pieces of reflective tape. I always keep both eyes open and my line of sight is slightly above the sights. 
You would be amazed at how quickly this becomes like second nature.

GW


----------

